# A wonderful dog who left us too soon



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free at the Bridge, dear Drake.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm very sorry for the loss of your sweet Drake. Give Jester lots of love.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my, how shocking and tragic for you, your wife and for poor Jester who doesn't understand "gone".

It's only natural for look back and wonder: what did I miss? We go thru the same thing. I won't tell you not to; I'm not a very good example of that.

I'm so very sorry for you loss; Drake sounded perfect and a well-loved member of the family. I can't imagine. I know Vern and Sue will be heartbroken as well. My deepest sympathy to you all.


----------



## Jester's Male Human (Jun 29, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> I know Vern and Sue will be heartbroken as well.


Sue was clearly upset after my wife contacted her on Sunday. We are all just numb. We adopted the boys after having to euthanize a 7-year-old female golden that had terminal lymphoma. She was a wonderful family dog, but her breeding left a lot to be desired. I vowed to never get another dog from a backyard breeder, which led me to the Cheasapeake Golden Retriever Club and the Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club. The breeders in these two clubs really care about the goldens that they breed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the sudden loss of Drake, my heart goes out to you.

Try not to second guess yourself, I've done it myself and I know many others have too. I believe so many things are out of our control and feel Drake's passing is one of them. 

I'm sorry to hear Jester is missing his brother too, I know you are all grieving. It's such a sad and difficult time for you all. 

My thoughts are with you-

Godspeed Drake


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How tragic!


----------



## mkt (May 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I cry every time I read of any of you losing your beloved dogs. I am a first time golden owner (Rosie is only 3 1/2 months old) and I am so in love with her already. My heart breaks for you and I pray for peace for you and your family.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh. My heart goes out to you. What an enormous shock
May you feel the vibes of strength, love and light being sent to you at this difficult time from Drake as well as all of us.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss of your boy at such a young age and so unexpectedly.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Drake. So heartbreaking to lose them so young. I also feel very bad for Jester, losing his brother.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. So young.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss  heartbreaking how it happened so suddenly. Thanks for sharing your photos of them, such handsome boys.

It sounds like there was nothing at all you could have done to know that something was wrong. It's totally normal to question everything, we did too after losing our 3 yr old girl to renal failure suddenly. It looks like you gave beautiful Drake a lovely life in the time he had with you. Poor Jester must be so sad without his buddy


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can unfortunately understand because we lost two pets in only 4 days and the reason was the same. It was two years ago We survived thanks to our baby Joy who was only 4 month old at that time. We had to move on, for her...

There are no words that could help you just ... time and... love for your baby that is left alone without his brother.

God bless you all


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

How terribly tragic. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Drake will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Drake*

I can't tell you how my heart breaks for you reading about Drake!
God bless you for loving him.
I also feel badly for Jester.
I've added Drake to the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-22.html#post3544545


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Its so hard when we have to say goodbye. Hugs..


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my! Jake was such a beauty! I'm so sorry for this terrible loss! it must be such an ordeal for you!  May God give you comfort and peace during this time.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so very sorry for you. It is always tragic to lose a dog, especially one so young.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry and sad for your loss. Tragic, too soon and unfair for such a sweet boy.


----------

